

Ask HN: Which CRM do you use? - areski

The key features I look for in a good CRM solution are by order of priority:<p>1- Gmail integration (2-Way Email Integration)<p>2- Leads reminder &#x2F; Lead tracking<p>3- Customer support &#x2F; ticket<p>4- Quick reply with template email<p>5- Integrate with Olark or similar (via Zappier)<p>6- Integrate with Gmail (show Profile information)<p>7- API Access<p>8- Phonecall Tracking<p>9- Bulk Email Sending<p>There is load of CRMs out there, so it would be interesting to open a discussion about what everyone is using and share their opinion.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getbase.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pipedrive.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;close.io&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;capsulecrm.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.salesforce.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.desk.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;podio.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.streak.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.contactually.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;highrisehq.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.collabspot.com&#x2F;
======
eloycoto
Hi,

We work with Pipedrive, and it's powerful, has a good API, some easy
integrations.

You can make phone calls from your softphone (click2call):
[http://blog.pipedrive.com/2013/07/make-calls-from-
pipedrive/](http://blog.pipedrive.com/2013/07/make-calls-from-pipedrive/)

You can register activities:
[https://developers.pipedrive.com/v1](https://developers.pipedrive.com/v1) (We
add recordings to the sale)

For helpdesk we use with Zendesk, I can't help you. And email we use Exchange
and I'm not using templates or CRM a lot. I live in Jira & Zendesk

Regards.

------
sogen
I use Salesforce, it has a email2web thing that adds emails sent to a contact.

Also integrates with Outlook.

Has tasks with reminders, and lead tracking.

I'm also trying
[http://www.activecampaign.com/](http://www.activecampaign.com/) and so far
looks great

btw, Rapportive shows profile information in Gmail.

------
vsergiu
I am the CTO of VuidoCRM, a CRM solution similar to Pipedrive, but in the end
it will be open source. The development is halted at the moment but we will
release it to the general public soon. If you are interested in learning more
about it just shoot me an email.

------
Terpaholic
You may find this list of lead management/CRM tools valuable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7805842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7805842)

------
PaulHoule
I'm using highrisehq and I basically like it although it's a concern that it's
an orphan product and gmail support would be a big help.

------
lerhaupt
[http://www.relateiq.com](http://www.relateiq.com)

